# best festool paper for exterior sanding?



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Used the Saphir 36 grit on smooth siding today. Loved the dust free but clogged up quick. 
Had a piece of 80 grit Granat, stayed pretty clean, even sanding ugly caulking on outside corner. I have a box of 36 Saphir, 60 Cristal, and 80 Granat. What's the move for feather sanding siding?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone?

Buhler?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use mostly Granat. Dean I think uses Brilliant (if I got it wrong don't burn me at the forum podium Dean) and Paul uses Brilliant along with Granat. The rest of these guys I can mostly just speculate.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have been happy with saphir for heavy duty grinding.

Brilliant 2 is better than grant in coarse grades. Granat better in fine grades.

Rubin for raw wood prep.

I find build up to be coating dependent and based on how much heat sanding is generating.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have some brilliant that the red right? Anyhow I like it in coarse grit-really good for exteriors, and granat for everything else. I haven't polished anything yet so I haven't gotten into really high grit paper, but one more rainy day and I for sure will.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> We have been happy with saphir for heavy duty grinding.
> 
> Brilliant 2 is better than grant in coarse grades. Granat better in fine grades.
> 
> ...


I think I was sanding mostly a latex topcoat which would explain gumming in the saphir. The 80 granat worked good. I'm guessing 80 would be defined as coarse in your book? And the Brilliant 2 would work even better for 80 and lower? 

I think you mentioned having the RAS115 as well, so I could see using the saphir for heavy duty stuff with that thing. Looks like the RAS1-5 also takes the same size paper as the ro125, even though its a slightly smaller head. At least the boxes of paper are double marked for both tools. If I ever get the 115 I can burn up the rest of my big box of saphir with it. Hey, that sounds like a good excuse to get another tool doesn't it? 

Thanks all!


----------

